
Amiga 500 Emulator in Chrome - doener
http://pnacl-amiga-emulator.appspot.com/
======
bonaldi
Well that was a nostalgia-fest.

And incredibly impressive to me seeing something run in a browser tab that
once took some expensive hardware (bespoke harward which took years to emulate
at that!). It brings home in an easy-to-grasp way the advances in the web and
processing power in general

~~~
digi_owl
Not quite. This is using Google NACL to run.

Thus it is basically taking an existing emulator and recompiling it for the
NACL environment.

Now if it was using Mozilla Webassembly, it would really be an achievement.

~~~
takeda
Isn't this Google's version of ActiveX?

~~~
foldor
I think it's an unfair comparison to ActiveX, but it's similar enough I
suppose. NaCL is a much more heavily sandboxed environment, and is at least
cross platform.

~~~
takeda
Still, it allows to run proprietary code that you won't know what it does.

~~~
skybrian
That's just as true of minified JavaScript.

------
0x4a42
>in your browser

My browser is Firefox, this works only in Chrome. :-/

~~~
r3bl
...and, since it's not working on mobile devices neither, instead of "in your
browser" it should basically say "in Chrome on desktop" since you can't
actually run it in any other scenario.

------
Daviey
Anybody managed to induce a guru meditation error yet?

EDIT: Delivered on demand,
[http://i.imgur.com/Fo2CRTW.png](http://i.imgur.com/Fo2CRTW.png)

